# 2900XT and vista64



## L4rS (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi

I'm french so excuse my english ^^

I got a 2900xt under vista 64 and ati tool (beta 3 fixed or beta 4 but the last one)
ATI tool recognize my 2900 well dans the good frequencies are chown, but i can't pass to 3d mode. (the option in hd 2000 overclocking is checked).

it is still not working or have i a problem?

thanks


----------



## dccool879 (Mar 10, 2008)

not working, sorry! I fiddled around forever, and gave up and just used amdgpuclocktool

french girls are gorgeous  i was in paris last week


----------



## L4rS (Mar 10, 2008)

Quite bad  hope it will be corrected one time... 

French girls are the best


----------

